# Ausfallende verbogen...



## Vollblutbiker (17. Dezember 2006)

gestern is mir aufgefallen, dass ich des ausfallende meiner Gabel verbogen hab, mir is auch klar warum: es hat ne dreieckige ausfräsung, an der oberen kante bleibt nur ein schmaler steg. vom smithgrinden hat der ausfaller jetzt n knick, also denk ich wenn ich so weitermach dass es dann ganz abbricht oder son mist.

Also ich fahr gekürzte Pegs(je 6cm) aber wiegesagt is ne mtbstarrgabel net für so unsinn gedacht

habt ihr vlt irgendwelche ideen was ich jetzt machen kann? ich denk mal bei kinderradfahrern kommt son mist häufiger vor als bei "mamimami kauf mir n blrkmrkktr"-kids

 euer  Dr. Sommer-Team


----------



## RISE (17. Dezember 2006)

Je nach Zustand könntest du versuchen es wieder zurecht zu biegen (wenn die Gabel aus Crmo ist). Ansonsten kannst du, wenn dein Rahmen für 24" Räder vorgesehen ist, die S&M Pitchfork 24" ausprobieren, die dürfte einiges mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (17. Dezember 2006)

ist aber halt sehr flach das ding, also nichts mit federgabelgeo.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. Dezember 2006)

Das Nugget kann man nicht mit Cruisergabel fahren dafür ist die Geo nciht ausgelegt. Wenn dann Identiti die hat 10/14mm Ausfallenden und mit ner guten BMX Nabe kannst du da richitg was mit machen aber eigentlich sollen dir das die DDDler beantworten. 
die Sache ist die:
1. wird das Ausfallende natürlich geschwächt wenn du es wieder zurückbiegst.
2. Ist die Gabel halt nicht darauf ausgelegt d.h. die Ausfallenden sind einfach zu dünn konstruiert. Es bringt dir nichts die wiederzurückzubeigen weil sie eh wieder verbiegen wird. Außerdem rutscht die Nabe halt an der Nicht-Peg-Seite raus. 
3. Wie hast du das eigentlich konstruiert mit dem 9mm Ausfallende, dem 10mm Peg und der 9mm MTB Achse?


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (17. Dezember 2006)

Weßte noch, als ich dir damals gesagt hab, dass es nicht halten wird? naja egal^^

also an deiner stelle würd ich ne identiti mit 20mm steckachse nehmen und dann 14mm pegs dranhauen: das wird halten!


achso ja für die die das net wissen: die 20mm achse verjüngt sich außen zu 14mm


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. Dezember 2006)

Was hier wieder fürn Mist erzählt wird. Bei halbwegs anständiger Fahrweise hält auch ne 10mm Nabe mit Pegs und ne 14mm Achse bei einfach jeder Fahrweise da ist es fast egal was man macht.

20mm Steckachsen haben nichts mit der Stabilität der Nabe oder den Ausfallenden zu tun. Da geht es um die Steifigkeit einer Federgabel die mit Standard Ausfallenden nicht gewährleistet ist. 

Da wir hier im BMX Forum sind spielt das aber gar keine Rolle. 20mm Steckachsen sind MTB Kram und Federgabeln sowieso. Deswegen bitte nicht mehr erwähnen.

Also noch mal zu dem Vorfall. Wegen den dreieckigen Ausfallenden und Sicherung rutscht die Achse auf der anderen Seite aus dem Ausfallende und verbiet sich auf der Pegseite nach oben. Eine selsbtgebastelte Sicherung würde wohl nciht viel brignen weil die Achse dennoch rausrutscht. Ne Idee wären klassische Hakenscheiben die auch beim Hollandrad verwendet werden. Ich weiß nciht wie groß das Ausfallende ist aber wenn man nen längliches Loch reinbohren würde dann könnte das mit der Hakenscheibe klappen.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Dezember 2006)

Wer hat denn gesagt dass die achse irgendwo rausrutscht. die gabel hÃ¤lt nach wie vor wunderbar, bloss wenn ich weiter n peg fahr( Vanderoachse )
verbieg ich das ausfallende noch mehr nach innen. klar hÃ¤lt ne pitchfork sowas aus, ich denk die wÃ¤r auch etwa so hoch wie meine aber ich hab keine lust ne vlt 3 monate alte gabel wegzuwerfen und mir fÃ¼r +150â¬ ne neue zu holen. 
ich hab schon Ã¼berlegt mit aus ner fetten stahlscheibe n dreieck auszuflexen, dass genau auf den ausfaller passt, aber ob sich dann nix mehr verbiegt is die frage
und ob des Ã¼berhaupt passt weil des peg is knapp 10mm stark(des alu-stahl-mix dingens) und die mutter passt grad noch so auf die achse





SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Das Nugget kann man nicht mit Cruisergabel fahren




stimmt...schade dass ich mein rad nur tragen kann...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (18. Dezember 2006)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> Wer hat denn gesagt dass die achse irgendwo rausrutscht. die gabel hält nach wie vor wunderbar, bloss wenn ich weiter n peg fahr( Vanderoachse )
> verbieg ich das ausfallende noch mehr nach innen. klar hält ne pitchfork sowas aus, ich denk die wär auch etwa so hoch wie meine aber ich hab keine lust ne vlt 3 monate alte gabel wegzuwerfen und mir für +150 ne neue zu holen.
> ich hab schon überlegt mit aus ner fetten stahlscheibe n dreieck auszuflexen, dass genau auf den ausfaller passt, aber ob sich dann nix mehr verbiegt is die frage
> und ob des überhaupt passt weil des peg is knapp 10mm stark(des alu-stahl-mix dingens) und die mutter passt grad noch so auf die achse



Meine Idee war, dass beim Grinden die Nabe aus dem einen Ausfallende rausrutscht und an dem anderen nach oben biegt. Aber anscheinend ist die Situation ja anders 

Ich schnall grade nicht wie das Ausfallende nach innen verbiegen kann. Wenn du grindest wirkt kraft von unten auf das Peg ergo müsste das Ausfallende wenn überhaupt nach außen gebogen werden. 

Vielleicht kann das ja jemand auch ohne Bild besser beantworten, aber wenn keiner Lust hat möchte ich mal nen Bild sehen, schon allein aus Interesse. Ich kann es ir zwar so langsam vorstellen, aber mit nem Bild wäre es klarer.

Ich meine du hast sowas wie ne DMR laut Foto. Die Pitchfork baut 100%ig wesentlich tiefer. Wenn man sich Cruiser die den KHE anschaut dann düfte das etwa die Bauhöhe einer klassischen Cruisergabel sein. Von Salt gibt es für 60 Euro 2007 auch ne neue Cruisergabel aber was die hält kann man sich ja ausmalen.

Kannst du gerne mit ner Cruisergabel versuchen. Ich kann dir auch gerne mal die Nugget Geo oder die des Revell (sind ja identisch) aufmalen und dann zeigen wie sich die Fahreigenschaften mit einer Cruisergabel ins unfahrbare ändern.


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Dezember 2006)

ich habs hier mal schematisch aufgemalt, das man es sich besser vorstellen kann.


----------



## Flatpro (18. Dezember 2006)

sido hat durchweg recht!


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Dezember 2006)

also das mit dem unfahrbar will ich sehn, meine identiti is glaub 450mm hoch, des innenlager is genau auf einer höhe mit h- und v-achse

danke paulchen, voll am lernen, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (18. Dezember 2006)

Wie kann das Ausfallende denn so verbiegen ohne, dass die Achse mit verbiegt?

Das Problem lässt sich IMHO nur mit massiveren Ausfallenden behaben.

Hast du jetzt dieses DMR Ding oder ne Identiti. Bei letzterer kann ich mir das gar nciht vorstellen die Ausfallenden sind so massiv wie bei BMX Dirtforks.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Dezember 2006)

dat teil is 6mm dick, also dacht ich dass es hält, hab aber nich lang genug drüber nachgedacht, aber man sieht schon wo die schwachstelle is.
ich will einfach nur wissen ob einer hier vlt ne idee hat dass ich des peg weiterfahrn kann


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (18. Dezember 2006)

Ja ne echt sido, ich wusste dass er ne identiti hat deshalb dachte ich wenn er so zufrieden is, kann er sie ja verkaufen und ne 20mm nehmen, weil das dann auf jednefall halten wird...


also ich seh so keine möglichkeit pegs weiter zu fahren...


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Dezember 2006)

wieso sollte es denn mit 20mm mehr halten? an der achse is alles ok , nur des peg hat des ausfallende eingedrückt(kp, flex und viel knall) wenn ich 14mm fahrn würd wär ja dasselbe passiert, kein unterschied. ausserdem bräucht ich ne steckachsnabe weil ich schraubachse fahr


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. Dezember 2006)

Versuchs mal mit Reklamieren. Schließlich ist die Gabel fürs Grinden ausgelegt.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (19. Dezember 2006)

ernsthaft? schätzt du das bloss oder weisst dus genau? aber ich mein ich hab des ausfallende offensichtlich verbogen, kann kein materialfehler sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. Dezember 2006)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> ernsthaft? schätzt du das bloss oder weisst dus genau? aber ich mein ich hab des ausfallende offensichtlich verbogen, kann kein materialfehler sein



http://www.identitibikes.com/identitibikes/rebatepark.html
"Street and Park riding (with or without BMX pegs.)"

Mir wurde vom Importeur auch gesagt die Gabel sei grindtauglich.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (19. Dezember 2006)

Hastr du eigentl. die park oder die jump?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. Dezember 2006)

Also ich bin jetzt von der Park ausgegangen... Wegen grinden und Vandero Achse (10mm)


----------



## paule_p2 (19. Dezember 2006)

er hat glaub die jump soweit ich weiß


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (19. Dezember 2006)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> ernsthaft? schätzt du das bloss oder weisst dus genau? aber ich mein ich hab des ausfallende offensichtlich verbogen, kann kein materialfehler sein



Hallo Vollblutbiker,

schick sie zu uns und ich werde mir die Gabel anschauen.

Oder zu Hartje aber eigentlich haben wir die Abwicklung übernommen.

Viele Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. Dezember 2006)

Wenns hier gerade mal so ums grinden geht, kann ich mit ner 10mm VR Nabe Pegs ranbauen? Ja klar weiß das es geht ( xD) aber hällt das auch? Oder geht mir da die Achse schnell kaputt?


----------



## Flatpro (26. Dezember 2006)

bist du mosher lass es... aber gängig sind bei bmx 10mm vorne egal ob pegs oder nicht


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. Dezember 2006)

Also das einzige was ich bis jetz zerhauen hab is ne Hussefelt und Isoflow Kurbel
Und ich wieg ca 55kg^^ Also denke nich das ich schwer bin. Hatte gestern nen Gepsäch mit 2 BMXern die meinten das mit 10mm das viel zu schnell geschrotet wird. Is mir eigentlich auch egal, aber damit ich schonmal weiß ob ich mir nen bischen Kohle zurücklegen soll oder nich...


----------

